# What vacuum did u use?



## FishY_FishY (Nov 22, 2005)

Python or gravel washer???


----------



## rbishop1 (Feb 17, 2006)

Python, with the gravel tube that came with mine. I do not use the sink attachment on the drain/cleaning, I just let it run outside to the flower beds so I do not waste water. But I do hook up to the sink for the refill.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

I use the pytrhon on my 125 and the gravel vac on the others since they have so many plants.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

gravel vac - I had a python and someone stole it


----------



## MonknSharona (Mar 6, 2006)

I use my python, with an adjustment. I hook it up to the bathroom sink (it won't fit on the kitchen faucet). Since the bathroom sink is so small, it will flood. So, we made a little flexi tube to run the tank water through the python and over to the bathtub. No flooding.  And, I can plug it and use save some water for my plants.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

I use a python for the tanks it will reach and a regular syphon for the rest of them.


----------



## FishY_FishY (Nov 22, 2005)

Is python the kind you have to keep moving in the water until the water flow through the tube?

Is there a type that you don't need to keep moving in the water or attach to the faucet?


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

I think other than the python, you have to get a suction going which is where the moving up and down in the water comes in. But, you can use a turkey baster for this. I use a regular gravel vac. Since all my tanks are in carpeted rooms, I definitely don't want it splashing. LOL

THere are other methods to getting the suction going, I have just found that a simple turkey baster causes less stress on me and the fish.


----------

